# Gypsy Diagnosed with B-Cell Lymphoma



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry for the diagnosis, but so happy to hear that she is responding to treatment. Please keep us posted. Speedy recovery, Gypsy!


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear that about Gypsy! Continue to fight and don't worry about the prognosis. Danny (dborgers) and Meggie's mom had goldens that beat lymphoma. So its possible. The prognosis given by vets are based on studies done on a group of dogs and are not indicative of every dog. Gypsy might be one of those dogs that not only beats the cancer, but stays cancer free for many many years. Here's to praying exactly THAT happens. Keep us posted whenever you get a moment.


----------

